# Seminole worth the drive?



## Saulsboy (Oct 20, 2014)

Im just looking for some input on lake seminole to see if it is worth the 3.5 hour drive. Lake Guntersville in Alabama is an hour closer and Lake West Point is only right down the road. I just need help on deciding where to take my boat and dog this season. Thanks


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 20, 2014)

Just go and scout. 

SIDE NOTE: I would advise against taking your dog to Seminole, unless the polar vortex visits again.


----------



## across the river (Oct 20, 2014)

Saulsboy said:


> Im just looking for some input on lake seminole to see if it is worth the 3.5 hour drive. Lake Guntersville in Alabama is an hour closer and Lake West Point is only right down the road. I just need help on deciding where to take my boat and dog this season. Thanks



What does worth the drive mean?


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 20, 2014)

We can stop before this starts. No one is going to tell you straight. You have to burn your own fuel and find out.


----------



## chadf (Oct 20, 2014)

I can tell you, that I saw a ton of birds in VA last week.....
Flying around parking lots like pigeons...... No CensoredCensored


----------



## mossygoat (Oct 20, 2014)

The good is all gone, they started spraying it again to kill the growth. Waste of time, money and gas when you have others close by!


----------



## sowega hunter (Oct 21, 2014)

If you like your dog leave him at home. Gators will have him for lunch!!!


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 21, 2014)

when you get there ask for the Toof Doc.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 21, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> when you get there ask for the Toof Doc.



Isn't he big buddies with A.Crews? 
lol


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 21, 2014)

You never know until you go. I have spent allot more money and time on the road and in the water looking for birds than I have killing birds.  In Georgia this is more important than ever. It is a standard rule no matter where you hunt but in our state this is the first and most important rule. When you get to your spot on the first day of the season and other hunters are there ,do not scream because they did the same thing you did scout. I do not care where you hunt you have to scout.  Good luck!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 21, 2014)

Lake Seminole is a BIG place with a LOT of stumps.  It is also over hunted by sky busting idjits. I am a lot closer to it than you are and I haven't hunted over there in over 10 years and then it was in a leased pond.

The only people I know who consistently kill birds are those willing to do the work to get in some really ugly places that others fear to go.  Even then, with all of the pressure, the ducks are usually sparse.

I would go to Guntersville or better yet, Arkansas.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 21, 2014)

Back when I was a greenhorn duck hunter (hehe kinda still am), me and some buddies went to Seminole.I let those idiots talk me into getting in a float tube in the pre-dawn darkness while they went to put decoys out on another spot.BAD MISTAKE.As I shined my flashlight around, I noticed three sets of red eyes looking at me.Well, after frantically flailing my way back to shore (and cleaning out my shorts), I managed to calm down enough to kill 2 bluebills.WOOHOO! Great memories!! NOT!!!


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 21, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Isn't he big buddies with A.Crews?
> lol



yep and the quackersmackers 

#tealz=spoonies


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 21, 2014)

West point is your premier destination in waterfowl slayery.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Oct 21, 2014)

I wouldnt drive 3.5hrs to hunt seminole.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

It`s slam full of these.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm going to go for the first time this coming season in about 15 years.  I'll be hunting the Florida side with a couple buddies.  Going to go sight unseen, no scouting, no asking, and don't really care.  Used to go at least once a year for a long time.  If you aren't all caught up on "limiting or you're going to die" I'd say make the trip.  The lake is huge and gorgeous.  We've never limited, but we've always killed birds.  We stay in the boats all day for 3 days.  Cook breakfast in the blind, drink Mountain Dew, eat junk food and just enjoy the lake.  We've all killed cans, bluebills, ringers and redheads.  Never had great shoots but have never cared.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s slam full of these.



ahhh, the majestic and elusive Georgia Brant.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 21, 2014)

I remember 20 plus years ago when seminole wasnt really hunted. We rarely saw other duck hunters and saw a lot of birds. Since I saw an article in field and stream about it 20 yrs ago it has turned into a freak show.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> ahhh, the majestic and elusive Georgia Brant.





Look real close. There`s something else in the picture too.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Look real close. There`s something else in the picture too.



looks to be 10-12ft, too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> looks to be 10-12ft, too.





Yea, and the last thing I expected to see that morning. Temp was in the low 50s, cloudy, drizzlin` rain and it was on the move.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 21, 2014)

I had an eagle/hawk drop a dead coot on me one day while standing in 3' deep water. I couldnt move fast enough and it hit me in the chest. Nasty.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Oct 21, 2014)

Went last year for 3 days and after a lot of trouble scouting and maneuvering through the lake with all of the backwaters, and stumps we ended up killing some birds. Overall not worth it for that trouble just to kill 1 Can a day.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 21, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> looks to be 10-12ft, too.



Yeah! That's a sho nuff float tube hunter maneater right there!!


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll give you some honest advice don't come unless you are willing to scout for hours and hours straight. We burn at least a tank of gas a day if not more. Coot decoys are very important we run 6 to 8 dozen. Expect the idiots to be out in full force aka the guy that hunts cans over 8 dozen mallard decoys. Last bit of advice is be careful I've hunted all over Georgia Arkansas and Louisiana and Seminole in the most dangerous body of water I've hunted in my opinion.


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 21, 2014)

I've hunted Seminole for fifty years. I've seen it good. I've seen it bad. I haven't killed more than on or two on a hunt in years.


----------



## georgiaboy94 (Oct 21, 2014)

Here are my tips if you decide to make the 3.5 hour drive. Bring lots of decoys....especially coots. The more the merrier (we normally us about 15 dz). Don't run above idle outside the channels until you know your way around. Scout as much as possible. As goes for anywhere, I see lots of people that call themselves scouting just running up birds. Scout from afar with binos. If you get where birds are you will probably be away from most of the idiots. Oh and bring an extra prop.


----------



## Silvereyes (Oct 21, 2014)

I have never hunted lake Seminole. However, I have fished it many times. It is a very dangerous lake so spend the time not only to scout but to familiarize yourself with it. The channel markers are not always right. I would not advise anyone to drive on that lake for the first time before safe light.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus, you completely summarized Seminole in one picture. A stumpy, coot filled, gator infested lake! Its an extremely dangerous lake, I wouldnt run much of it with an outboard outside the channel markers. For the Poker Run back in August, I hit a stump inside the channel markers wide open and about flipped my boat. Your not gonna limit out, but if your happy with 3-5 birds a hunt, and alot of skybusters, and idiots, thats the lake to hunt.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 22, 2014)

And the magic fog. Some mornings you cant see 10ft. and ive seen it last till lunchtime. Its amazing to see all the boats tied up in the stump fields when the fog breaks.
Sure is fun shooting ducks ripping thru the air in the fog.


----------



## killerv (Oct 22, 2014)

Wild Turkey said:


> I remember 20 plus years ago when seminole wasnt really hunted. We rarely saw other duck hunters and saw a lot of birds. Since I saw an article in field and stream about it 20 yrs ago it has turned into a freak show.



I believe it was a GON article Casteel helped do back then about canvasbacks that helped things get going on that lake.


----------



## vrooom (Oct 22, 2014)

My honest opinion.   Every GA duck hunter should drive to lake seminole and hunt it a few times. it'll build character


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 23, 2014)

Haven't been there and don't plan on going. Nothing is a sure thing but if i am going to travel i tend to go with the option that is more of a sure bet.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 23, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Lake Seminole is a BIG place with a LOT of stumps.  It is also over hunted by sky busting idjits. I am a lot closer to it than you are and I haven't hunted over there in over 10 years and then it was in a leased pond.
> 
> The only people I know who consistently kill birds are those willing to do the work to get in some really ugly places that others fear to go.  Even then, with all of the pressure, the ducks are usually sparse.
> 
> I would go to Guntersville or better yet, Arkansas.




Have not hunted there in over 10 years and you still know what the hunting is like.  Not sure I understand how you base your information.


----------



## vrooom (Oct 23, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Haven't been there and don't plan on going. Nothing is a sure thing but if i am going to travel i tend to go with the option that is more of a sure bet.



3.5 hour is a decent drive.   If I went 3.5 hours in ANY direction from Lake Seminole, I could pick a spot that is within 3.5 hours of that location that would offer better hunting.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 23, 2014)

vrooom said:


> 3.5 hour is a decent drive.   If I went 3.5 hours in ANY direction from Lake Seminole, I could pick a spot that is within 3.5 hours of that location that would offer better hunting.



My point exactly


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 23, 2014)

vrooom said:


> 3.5 hour is a decent drive.   If I went 3.5 hours in ANY direction from Lake Seminole, I could pick a spot that is within 3.5 hours of that location that would offer better hunting.



Go east 3.5 hours


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 23, 2014)

The was a reason all the settlers went west, and I think it was to duck hunt!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh how I use to love to hunt 'near Seminole'.  My granddaddy had a pond within a 1/4 of Spring Creek/Buffalo Pond area.  When they started shooting they would wrap you up in there.  Have killed many limits there.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 23, 2014)

To the OP.  I have never hunted on Seminole and I never will.  The stories I've heard over the years are just plan crazy and scary.  But if you have a dog, do not bring it if you want to keep it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Dog Hunter said:


> Oh how I use to love to hunt 'near Seminole'.  My granddaddy had a pond within a 1/4 of Spring Creek/Buffalo Pond area.  When they started shooting they would wrap you up in there.  Have killed many limits there.





I`ve fished the Buffalo Pond a time or two in the past. Mighty nice back in there. 

Seminole is nice in the right places too.


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 23, 2014)

I have hunted Seminole for years. It is a dangerous lake. There was little harvesting of timber when they built the lake so there is a thick forest just under the surface. The wind can make it dangerous for small boats and as other have said, the gators make using a dog worthless. Every year, a duck hunter dies on Seminole. Last year it was a teenager.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve fished the Buffalo Pond a time or two in the past. Mighty nice back in there.
> 
> Seminole is nice in the right places too.



Yes it is.  My grandparents place backed up to it.  My granny still lives there.


----------



## vrooom (Oct 23, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Go east 3.5 hours



I don't think you understand what I said.  If I went east 3.5 hours from lake Seminole, I could find a better spot than lake Seminole within 3.5 hours of that spot.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 23, 2014)

vrooom said:


> I don't think you understand what I said.  If I went east 3.5 hours from lake Seminole, I could find a better spot than lake Seminole within 3.5 hours of that spot.



??? Huh ???  I was confused before but now its clear as mud.can you explain it a few more times but go a little slower.maybe use a diagram or something.I really think I need this information for some reason.


----------



## vrooom (Oct 24, 2014)

Okay


----------



## dbean43 (Oct 24, 2014)

Go . Drive slow. Kill birds. Its not that bad. Its not that great either. Late season u should do good enough to make it worth ur drive if you're set on going. Dont over think it. Drive slow. Let someone know where ur going and practice all proper saftey procedures just like everywhere else.


----------



## ugaringneck (Oct 25, 2014)

i went to seminole today to look around... saw 4 huge gators.  all of them over 10 ft.  here's a series of pictures i took of one.

yeah, and as others have said, seminole could be worth the trip... depends on the year and where ducks are at.  it's a crap shoot.  but, be careful.  it's a dangerous lake.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 26, 2014)

groundhawg said:


> Have not hunted there in over 10 years and you still know what the hunting is like.  Not sure I understand how you base your information.



I have been duck hunting for nearly 50 years.  Unlike Cyper hunters who come on here looking for reports, I have a network of hunting friends who honestly report conditions on lakes.  I have a professional bass fishing friend who loves to fish Seminole and he gives me regular reports.

I have driven over there, scouted and decided not to hunt several times in the last ten years.  Why didn't I hunt you might ask, well when you see a 100 birds out of a certain point and you arrive at the ramp to see 40 boats loading in with a bunch of newbies and hung over idjits, sometimes, it just isn't worth it.  I'm sure they read the GON article or the internet and thought they were at duck nirvana.

Believe or don't take what I post.  I really don't care one bit!


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thats pretty spot on!^^


----------



## D Day (Oct 27, 2014)

I hunted Seminole (as well as the WMAs nearby, the Flint River, and the Chatahoochee River) a bunch from 1988 until  about 2002. It used to be quite good. Though we never shot a ton of puddle ducks, we did shoot decent numbers of Wigeon, Gadwall, and the occasional Mallard. Add in what used to be a good ringneck population, and it was mighty fine hunting.

Between the mid 90's and late 90's, several things happened that really caused Seminole to go down hill :

1. A period of drought in the Tallahassee area caused 3 good duck hunting lakes to go dry. Many of the duck hunters in that area had no other option than to go to Seminole. They found that you could actually could kill decent numbers of puddle ducks, word got out, and hunting pressure went through the roof. 

2. The Army Corps of Engineers started agressively treating hydrilla. Made the bass fishermen happy, but took out a lot of the food for ducks.

3. Flooded corn ponds started showing up all over the place. Ducks started using the big open water on Seminole as a roost. First light, they took off for the corn ponds. Didn't show back up ont lake until after dark.

I know people today that lease corn ponds in the area, and they kill lots of ducks.

In my opinion, Seminole today is generally not worth it. I'm sure there are a few days during the year where you can catch new birds arriving, and have some fair hunting. 

I agree with prior comments about danger factors. The dangerous stumps are the ones just below the surface. Hit one of those in a jon boat or gheenoe and you can be turned over very quickly.

If you give it a try, go slow, wear a life jacket, and DO NOT have chest waders on while riding.


----------



## Ocmulgee44 (Oct 27, 2014)

D-Day is pretty much dead on with it all and X2 on wearing the life vest!
It's time for me to buy a new pair of waders. I switched to neoprene stockingfoots in '87 and have been very well satisfied but thought it might be time to make the move to bootfoot. I picked up several pairs of neoprene boot foots my buddies have and thought the boots felt mighty heavy. I invited them over for a swimming contest back in August but so far no takers. After about thirty minutes of diving to the bottom and generally trying to fill these up, the neoprene stockingfoots still seemed to float me pretty well. I believe I might want to get out of a soggy hunting jacket and shell belt/vest but otherwise no problem in these...in August. I wish someone would try a pair of bootfoots and let us know how that goes. I turned over a boat one frosty January a couple decades back and these neoprene waders seemed to warm up a little even full of water sort of like a wetsuit does. I would not want to stay for long even at that. Hypothermia is some serious stuff but I think panic might be the worst enemy. I'd recommend trying this in a controlled situation an have a plan to shed heavy gear too. And absolutely WEAR YOUR LIFE VEST!!! That thing isn't in your boat to keep you from getting a ticket. It's there to save your life. Give it a chance!


----------



## vrooom (Oct 27, 2014)

Ocmulgee44 said:


> D-Day is pretty much dead on with it all and X2 on wearing the life vest!
> It's time for me to buy a new pair of waders. I switched to neoprene stockingfoots in '87 and have been very well satisfied but thought it might be time to make the move to bootfoot. I picked up several pairs of neoprene boot foots my buddies have and thought the boots felt mighty heavy. I invited them over for a swimming contest back in August but so far no takers. After about thirty minutes of diving to the bottom and generally trying to fill these up, the neoprene stockingfoots still seemed to float me pretty well. I believe I might want to get out of a soggy hunting jacket and shell belt/vest but otherwise no problem in these...in August. I wish someone would try a pair of bootfoots and let us know how that goes. I turned over a boat one frosty January a couple decades back and these neoprene waders seemed to warm up a little even full of water sort of like a wetsuit does. I would not want to stay for long even at that. Hypothermia is some serious stuff but I think panic might be the worst enemy. I'd recommend trying this in a controlled situation an have a plan to shed heavy gear too. And absolutely WEAR YOUR LIFE VEST!!! That thing isn't in your boat to keep you from getting a ticket. It's there to save your life. Give it a chance!



It's a very common misconception that neoprene waders will sink you.  There are plenty of videos out there that proof otherwise.  With boot foot as well. Neoprene in buoyant. And water inside neoprene does not weigh more than water outside of neoprene. Getting back in the boat with waders filled with water to prove difficult.  That's what a wading belt is for


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 28, 2014)

vrooom said:


> It's a very common misconception that neoprene waders will sink you.  There are plenty of videos out there that proof otherwise.  With boot foot as well. Neoprene in buoyant. And water inside neoprene does not weigh more than water outside of neoprene. Getting back in the boat with waders filled with water to prove difficult.  That's what a wading belt is for



This.  I have firsthand experience.

Glad someone understands basic material properties and physics


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 28, 2014)

The idea that a set of waders will sink you comes from the old style waders. The old style waders could sink you but Vrooom and GSURuger are correct about neoprene waders. I have first hand knowlege on this subject with each style of wader.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2014)

I ALWAYS test my waders before I get into hunting situations and I learned on my first set of neo's that they would float and float well.  Neo's have saved my bacon once.

They are still risky as several incidences have occurred where the legs popped up and the hunter's head was forced under leading to drowning.  A life jacket would have stopped that.


----------

